# Just wondering how many.....



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I was reading a post where someone didn't know who Palin was and I was wondering how many of you vote? Do you read or watch reports, do your own searches to find out who is running and do you thinking voting is important? 

I was raised in a home where voting was very important. My mom and dad were very political people. I remeber I couldn't wait to be 18 so I could vote it was a right of passage.My son is the same way he want to vote this time around but he is only 16. I have never missed an election. 

So I was wondering about all of you. How do you feel about election are they iimportant or not? I don't see why this can not be a good thread and a mature one at that.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I vote, and I don't do much research. I read the material on the ballots, and make my decision based on that. My parents didn't vote when I was young, but I'm not sure why, but when I turned 18 I was at the polls, hahahaha. So yeah, I feel that it's important.

However, I don't like to get into conversations about it. I have my thoughts/beliefs and don't try to push them on to others.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

i didn't vote last year but ive been getting into politics here lately. i used to feel like it wasnt that important to vote, but now i feel like i have to lol


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Never voted before. I do feel likes it's important but I just never seem to make it to the polls.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

i dont vote much on big things..i vote for local offices tho. (this is only my thoughts) ...but i think the goverment will put in office who they want. local stuff i feel like my voice is actually heard. (once again, just my feelings)


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I don't keep up on these things enough to make an informed decision so I don't vote.
They all seem to be shady in their own way anyway..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I haven't voted due to the fact that there is no one running that I care for.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

yup i make sure i am going to vote for someone who is less likely to f up and the one i obviously think is doing what is better then the other. 

problem i dont really know who i should vote for right now or if i should even vote for any of the two. so im kinda on the same boat as american_pit13.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I vote, but I'm not sure how much good it does. 

Who knows if the American economy will even hold up till the November election?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

It will surprising to see what happens after the elections. I'm at odds on who to vote for but I know that I must vote it is the only to make your voice heard.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I know who the candidates ARE, but I don't vote. When elections are run like we are all adults and professional, instead of like high school where they bash eachother and talk about what the other person ISN'T going to do instead of what they ARE going to do. Then maybe. 

The electoral(sp) college decides who wins anyway.

I think its just a scam to get people for jury duty


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

See that is where I think it has all gone wrong. The majority of people feel that way o they don't protest and let their disgust in the elections come out. We can change a darn thing if we sit back and let those with the money do our talking for us. We have to be heard if we want America to change. 

I think I would have done better if I had been born in the mid 40's so I could have protested in the 60's.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I voted when Kerry ran against Bush and was mad when he lost but this year I don't like either cand. so I'm still on the fence no one in my family ever voted either!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I vote, and I think every American should vote. Does the electoral college decide, yes and no. The electoral college can but would not go against a majority populous vote. If you dont vote then you have ABSOLUTELY no right to complain and moan about the condition of the United States or the candidate that got into office. Not voting is allowing others to decide for you. If you dont like either candidate you should find the "lesser of two evils" and vote that way. If you dont vote then you cant complain about anything. JMO


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Here here Andy that is the way I feel too. It is your right to vote we the people need to take charge of our countries fate. If we don't vote can't change and you only left with "what if" I don't agree with alot of what the candidates are saying but that is where your senators and reps. come in. Actually when you think about the president doesn't have much control they may want to something but the house and senate say no it isn't going to happen.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

As APBT owners I feel it's very important to choose the candidate who is less likely to support BSL.


----------

